# Carpet Beetle Adults



## miserlou3000 (Aug 3, 2016)

Last week I began noticing carpet beetles in my bedroom- thought they might be bed bugs but did some image searching online (plus I haven't been bitten). I haven't seen any larvae, nor have I noticed holes in my clothes, but I've seen about 5-10 adult beetles a day since. I cleaned, sprayed some beetle/moth insecticide and put boric acid down, but it doesn't seem to have made a huge dent. 

I'm worried the adults are laying eggs somewhere. I don't have any carpets but I'm in an old, not well built nor maintained apartment. I tried spraying heavily around my heating vent because I'm fairly certain that's where they're coming from, but there's a limit to how clean I can get that thing. I'm not sure if it's something I need to wait out, or if I need to do more before this becomes a serious infestation.


----------

